# Why upgrade to cs6 ?



## Sebastian_Riel (May 13, 2012)

Not sure I see the point in upgrading. I see they improved the content aware tool; but they're still using examples with grass. I'd like to see examples with flowing water. Plz respond if you've used cs5 and are now using cs6.


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2012)

https://www.adobe.com/products/phot...tentfilter_sl_featuredisplaytypes_sl_new.html There's more to it than just a tweak in content aware fill. Content aware move for instance looks like it may save some time. 

This release is a bit more about a change in design rather than adding features. The UI has been updated, and the processing engine has been changed too.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

Adobe had announced several months back that upgrade pricing to CS6 would only be granted one release back, rather than the 3 releases back they had granted in the past. For example, CS2 owners qualified for CS5 upgrade pricing, but only CS5 owners would qualify for CS6 upgrade pricing under the new pricing policy.

A hue and cry from the industry concerning the short notice was heeded by Adobe and CS3, CS4, and CS5 owners qualify for CS6 upgrade pricing. But, Adobe made it known that they intend to impliment the new upgrade pricing policy when CS7 goes on sale.

If that does transpire, CS5 owners will have to pay full retail to upgrade from CS5 to CS7.


----------



## ann (May 13, 2012)

And using digital is cheaper than film, RIGHT!

Thanks Keith as I wasn't going to up grade until 7 as i already have 2,3,5. Need to think about this more carefully.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

Since CS6 is new, we all have about 18 months or so to consider our options and any further developements in Adobe policy, before the release of CS7 looms. Adobe has also stated it plans to standarize it's release timing (2 years).

What does a 36 exposure roll of color print film cost these days to shoot, and develope? 

Kodak Porta 400 Pro is $40 for 5 - 36 exposure rolls, about $0.22 per shot, and another $0.20 per frame for developing. Add another $0.15 to have each photo scanned onto a disc.

That's $0.55 _*per frame*_ of film.

But lets ignore the post processing for the moment and assume someone bought Photoshop CS5 at retail and upgrades to CS6 at upgrade pricing, $898 in total. We'll further assume CS5 and CS6 cover a 4 year span.

So $898 divided by a $0.55 per frame film cost = 1,632.7 frames of film are equal to the cost of CS5 and CS6. 

1632.7 frames of film divided by 48 months = 34 frame of film per month.

Of course, Photoshop is a digital darkroom, so the real comparison would be to the costs of operating a wet darkroom for 4 years, minus the cost of the film itself at $0.20 or so per frame before developing. (Tri-X B&W film could be as low as $0.10 per frame)


----------



## ann (May 13, 2012)

Keith, i was trying to be funny, and I do all my own developing and printing so that becomes a mute point.

As an aside, haven't had to update my darkroom equipment in about 30 years, altho, it has had some added toys over that time.


----------

